# Planning trip to the Florida Keys



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Looking for been there done that folks. 
Taking wife and two 18 year olds, senior vacation next year. 

Not necessarily looking to stay on Key West if other Keys have more reasonable beach accommodations. But they have to be relatively nice, not roach motels. 

It will be a driving trip over 1 1/2 weeks or so. 

2 days down, taking our time. 5 days in the keys and then 2 or 3 days back up. I have friends all down the east coast of Fla and Ga so will be making brief catching up visits. 

We do know one day will be a trip out to the Dry Tortugas. The rest of the schedule is open to whatever are "must do, must see" suggestions from you "been there done that" folks. 

What do you have?


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 24, 2016)

Key west is great for a day or two. But I like the middle keys after that. Much more laid back. Don't miss the fishing. I live and fish Tampa bay but the keys are a full step above.
If you were camping I would suggest a killer camp ground on Geir key.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Lilly001 said:


> Key west is great for a day or two. But I like the middle keys after that. Much more laid back. Don't miss the fishing. I live and fish Tampa bay but the keys are a full step above.
> If you were camping I would suggest a killer camp ground on Geir key.



Thanks Lilly001.

I've heard from a couple of other folks that the middle keys are better. Not camping, this time at least.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 24, 2016)

Eat lots of conch fritters


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 24, 2016)

Key largo is a good place for home base and spread out from there


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 24, 2016)

There's a lot of things that can go wrong in key west for 2 18 year old males


----------



## Big7 (Jun 24, 2016)

Dry Tortugas National Park.

70 miles due west of Key West. (boat only way in)

Some of the best money I've ever spent.


----------



## specialk (Jun 25, 2016)

been many years but marathon key was nice and peaceful.....go to see hemingways place, mel fisher's museum.....and stand at the most southern place in the u.s.(90 miles from cuba)......


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 25, 2016)

Islamorada would be my choice.
And if you're there during lobster season all the better.
1/2 day lobster snorkeling trip would be memorable.
Stay on I-75 to the Florida Turnpike and take the turnpike as far as you can.
I-95 is a mess.


----------



## biggsteve (Jun 25, 2016)

you got passports?

fly to cuba.  this might be your only chance in your lifetime.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Dry Tortugas National Park.
> 
> 70 miles due west of Key West. (boat only way in)
> 
> Some of the best money I've ever spent.



Working on the schedule of stops from home base to Key West today. It'll be (as it stands now) 11 days round trip with 3 of those days in Key West. One spent from Largo to Marathon kickin around, and then other places down the west coast and back up the east on the return trip. 

Dry Tortugas is definitely on the schedule. Looking at the budget, if he has a buddy come with him he better bring bucks, otherwise it'll be us and Miggy Jr. with no spare. 

My Sheraton and Marriott Rewards cards will be happy happy happy after this excursion. 11 days, 7 destinations 3 excursions withing that itinerary, and a 15% slush overage to hopefully cover an extra or so. 

About what the a 7 day cruise cost with more stops and more fun, and without the drunk idjits throwin up in the ships elevator. 

Looking for good restaurants that are must eat at locations for these stops. 

Jekyll Island

Tampa

Key Largo

Marathon

Key West

Palm Beach

St Augustine

Savannah 

I have a couple of those covered but always like to hear other folks suggestions.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2016)

biggsteve said:


> you got passports?
> 
> fly to cuba.  this might be your only chance in your lifetime.



Not wasting my passport on hostile territory until they get their country sorted out and I can bring home the good stuff. Haven't heard anything good coming out of there yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2016)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Islamorada would be my choice.
> And if you're there during lobster season all the better.
> 1/2 day lobster snorkeling trip would be memorable.
> Stay on I-75 to the Florida Turnpike and take the turnpike as far as you can.
> I-95 is a mess.





flynlow said:


> This is what I was going to recommend also or Marathon Key. If you like snorkeling/diving check out John Pennekamp state park. I believe it's the only underwater state park in the country. Just don't stand on the coral...ask me how I know. They get a little uptight lol. Other than that, don't expect much for beaches as they are almost non-existent. Fishing would be high on the list of things to do also. Have fun and post some pics with story when you get back.



Thanks guys, perfect information for what we were looking for. We love Snorkeling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2016)

Restaurants? Airboat tours? Suggestions?


----------



## Big7 (Jun 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Restaurants? Airboat tours? Suggestions?



Close to Tampa.. (Clearwater Beach)
Try Shepards. Ocean front, GREAT food and won't break the bank..

That's where the "locals" go.
I know, I used to be a "local" and if Ga ec101 don't pick up REAL soon, I will be again.

I'll see if I can find some pics with the name of the boat we took to Dry Tortugas.. The one we booked was three days and two nights without seeing land.

Caught a BUNCH of fish. Well worth the money. (wasn't that much)


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Restaurants? Airboat tours? Suggestions?



For an airboat tour, I would recommend the Everglades along alligator alley.
Enviro's are trying to shut them down and those tours probably won't be available much longer.


----------



## Darien1 (Jun 27, 2016)

When you are at Jekyll Island drive into Brunswick and go to Jenright's Seafood on Hwy 17 north of the St. Simons Causeway,  Best seafood in the Glynn  County area.  Order the platter for two.  Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jun 27, 2016)

Key West - Stop at Café De Sol and order the hogfish, you will not regret it.

I prefer the middle keys as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Really can't help ya bro, was down there last year, but flew private to a really high dolla members only yacht club/resort, place was UNREAL !!!  Never seen humidity/heat like this and it was in January.


There were $100-500million dolla plus yachts down there. 


We were the poorest one's there !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Close to Tampa.. (Clearwater Beach)
> Try Shepards. Ocean front, GREAT food and won't break the bank..
> 
> That's where the "locals" go.
> ...





Darien1 said:


> When you are at Jekyll Island drive into Brunswick and go to Jenright's Seafood on Hwy 17 north of the St. Simons Causeway,  Best seafood in the Glynn  County area.  Order the platter for two.  Mmmmmmmmm





IIICrkRepr said:


> Key West - Stop at Café De Sol and order the hogfish, you will not regret it.
> 
> I prefer the middle keys as well.



Shepards in Tampa, Jenrights near Jekyll & Cafe De Sol in Key West. Got it. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm keeping a spreadsheet on this stuff (yeah that's how I'm wired) so we can prioritize the must stop and try "local hole in the walls". 

History has proven them to be the best of the best in food.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Lots of blanks to fill in here.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 27, 2016)

Just got back from Keys last week, stayed in Key Largo and worked our way down to Key West for the day.  I like Largo we would ride down and eat in Islamarado as well.  Marathon would be a nice place to stay.

Snorlked at John Pennekamp Park.  Fished a little out of Largo (was pretty slow for Dolphin)  

Mile Marker 88 is a good dinner restaurant, nice drinks as well.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 27, 2016)

I see you are using my trip planning tool too. A thread here really helped me plan trips in the past several  years. Nothing like hearing it from real life been there done that folks. 

Not to argue with Darien1 at all on his recommendation as a local guy. 

But consider Skippers Fish Camp at Darien Ga as a possibility.   I ate there a while back and it was truly great food and atmosphere.  

http://www.skippersfishcamp.com/


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 27, 2016)

Rent mopeds and get off the beaten path! There are a ton of cool exotic tree/landscaping plants in the old neighborhoods worth seeing! Everything else you can expect to dig deep in the wallet.  Feed the 100lb tarpon at the restaurant in the marina!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Luke0927 said:


> Just got back from Keys last week, stayed in Key Largo and worked our way down to Key West for the day.  I like Largo we would ride down and eat in Islamarado as well.  Marathon would be a nice place to stay.
> 
> Snorlked at John Pennekamp Park.  Fished a little out of Largo (was pretty slow for Dolphin)
> 
> Mile Marker 88 is a good dinner restaurant, nice drinks as well.


Going to check that out. Thanks.


Milkman said:


> I see you are using my trip planning tool too. A thread here really helped me plan trips in the past several  years. Nothing like hearing it from real life been there done that folks.
> 
> Not to argue with Darien1 at all on his recommendation as a local guy.
> 
> ...


That sounds familiar. Do they do lunch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Updated, keep em coming. The more the better.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 27, 2016)

For lunch in Key West, Sloppy Joe's is well known.

https://sloppyjoes.com/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> For lunch in Key West, Sloppy Joe's is well known.
> 
> https://sloppyjoes.com/



Well known by all, or a secret kept by locals?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well known by all, or a secret kept by locals?



It is a famous place. 
But the food is good.
When you get to Key West you can almost see everything from the middle.
Not really going to be a lot of secrets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> It is a famous place.
> But the food is good.
> When you get to Key West you can almost see everything from the middle.
> Not really going to be a lot of secrets.



Every town has their secret eatery that they don't dare share with the tourist.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Every town has their secret eatery that they don't dare share with the tourist.



Sandy's Cafe in Key West is suppose to have some awesome Cuban sammies. I LOVE a Cuban Sammie.
Also, a guy I work with lives in Key West every Summer. He has lunch most everyday at The Sunset Pier at Ocean Key Resort Bar and Grill. Can't give any reviews cause I've never been. , but his pics he post from there look beautiful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sandy's Cafe in Key West is suppose to have some awesome Cuban sammies. I LOVE a Cuban Sammie.
> Also, a guy I work with lives in Key West every Summer. He has lunch most everyday at The Sunset Pier at Ocean Key Resort Bar and Grill. Can't give any reviews cause I've never been. , but his pics he post from there look beautiful.



Thank you ma'am. I'd bet he dines there regularly for a reason.  Oh, and Cuban food is at the top of my list of favorites.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 27, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I see you are using my trip planning tool too. A thread here really helped me plan trips in the past several  years. Nothing like hearing it from real life been there done that folks.
> 
> Not to argue with Darien1 at all on his recommendation as a local guy.
> 
> ...



I looked and this is a little further north of Brunswick than I remembered.  It is about 30 minutes north at Darien.  If you are coming down the 95 around meal time it could work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I looked and this is a little further north of Brunswick than I remembered.  It is about 30 minutes north at Darien.  If you are coming down the 95 around meal time it could work.



That I will be. I gave up on I-75 for any destination in Florida. Too many idiots on one road plus 20+ years of constant construction always leads to a headache.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 27, 2016)

The Island Fish Company in Marathon was one of our favorites while there. Lunch or Dinner


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

fulldraw74 said:


> The Island Fish Company in Marathon was one of our favorites while there. Lunch or Dinner



Thank you sir!!!!


Lot's of empty spaces and I can make more. 

Y'all keep em' coming.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 27, 2016)

Another vote for the middle keys as well.  I lived in Bradenton (west coast, below Tampa) for seven years and went to the keys multiple times every year. 

The mini lobster season is fun, but it is an absolute madhouse down there then. Here's a list of advice in no particular order:


Time your drive not to arrive in the late afternoon, or you will be staring into the setting sun all afternoon. Key West is southwest of Miami and Hwy 1 is a killer in the late afternoon.
There are no beaches in the keys, except the ones built by hotels and such. If you plan to swim/be in the water, scuba booties or water shoes of some kind are a must. Again, no beach and the bottom is mostly coral rock.
Don't miss the "Cat Guy Show" in Mallory Square, usually around dusk. It's a guy with twenty or so trained housecats that do all kinds of amazing things, if he's still doing it. http://www.catmankeywest.com/
Sloppy Joe's and those type places (most anything on Duval Street) are for tourists, fill up quickly, and can get quite rowdy, I can tell ya.
Stop off at No Name Pub on Big Pine Key for a burger, or pizza. It's a locals place and you won't regret the stop.
Coming back, take the old road, Hwy 41, The Tamiami Trail, through the Everglades, not the interstate. There is far more to see along the old road. (Lots of airboat tour places)
For a Tampa restaurant, go to Columbia it's a Spanish restaurant open for more than 100 years in Ybor city, which is a neat little place to tour itself. It's where the US cigar industry was located back in the day


----------



## Milkman (Jun 27, 2016)

I guess you could add eating breakfast at Potluck in Monroe before you get underway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Another vote for the middle keys as well.  I lived in Bradenton (west coast, below Tampa) for seven years and went to the keys multiple times every year.
> 
> The mini lobster season is fun, but it is an absolute madhouse down there then. Here's a list of advice in no particular order:
> 
> ...


Excellent information. That's exactly what I'm looking for. Thank you sir!!!



Milkman said:


> I guess you could add eating breakfast at Potluck in Monroe before you get underway.


 I'd be asleep before I hit 16... Man they can lay on the grub. 

Here, I've included links so you folks can verify that I'm finding what you're recommending.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 27, 2016)

Been a couple of years, but I liked staying on Sugarloaf.  Not far to drive back to after a full day and evening in Key West.  I would use Trip Advisor to give current information on motels and restaurants.

Before you get to the Keys, there is always Joe's Stone Crabs on Miami Beach.


Looking for good restaurants that are must eat at locations for these stops. 

Jekyll Island  - too long to touch

Tampa - Columbian in Erbor City

Key Largo - Blond Giraffe Key Lime (awesome) Mrs. Mac's and the best with you in mind - The Buzzard's Roost!

Marathon - 7 Mile Grill

Key West  Harpoon Harry's is still kicking and well rated.  The new kid on the block that I haven't tried, but I hear their desert, especially key lime pie is top drawer is "Better than Sex" restaurant.

Palm Beach - Flagler Steakhouse

St Augustine O'Steins or Schooners for fried Shrimp.  (less wait and same shrimp at Schooners), Cap's on the River

Savannah Mrs. Wilkes, Pirate House, Pink House and many more.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Every town has their secret eatery that they don't dare share with the tourist.



You DON'T want to find that restaurant in Key West.  You DON'T want to emulate those locals.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh I just noticed you have Savannah on your possibles list.

I must agree with mudducker that Pirates House is great. But I dont know if they do lunch or not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Been a couple of years, but I liked staying on Sugarloaf.  Not far to drive back to after a full day and evening in Key West.  I would use Trip Advisor to give current information on motels and restaurants.
> 
> Before you get to the Keys, there is always Joe's Stone Crabs on Miami Beach.
> 
> ...


----------



## cracker4112 (Jun 27, 2016)

My two cents...Shepards is not really in Tampa, its at the beach, so depending on where you are staying, it can be a good 1 hr drive out there.  Not that there is anything wrong with going to the beach!  When we go to Clearwater Beach, we don't go to shepards, we go to Frenchy's.  The original cafe is a locals type spot, and the beachside location is more touristy, but the view can't be beat.  Fresh local seafood from their own fleet of boats.  The Cajun Grouper sandwich or the Gropuer Reuben are the way to go!

In Tampa, we have a lot of really good restaurants, from $$$ to $.  A list we enjoy:

Bern's $$$ Famous Steak house
Malios $$$ 
Carmines $ Ybor City get the deviled crab.
La Teresita $ Authentic Cuban in West Tampa
Ducky's $ Upscale bar food, mini bowling, your boys will love the wait staff
Columbia $$ Touristy but it has been open for over 100 years
Ulele $$ same owners as the Columbia nice location on the river
Big Rays Fish Camp $$ Fresh Seafood

If I think of more I'll post.

In Savannah, send the kids down to the river and take your wife to the Olde Pink House.  Its excellent.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 27, 2016)

If you have Netflix watch the series called Blood lines.  it is a family drama played out by folks who ran a resort in the keys.


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 28, 2016)

I would spend about one day in key West if it were me. Islamorada, key largo etc the rest of the trip.

Lazy days restaurant is amazing, sit ouside. Literally 3 feet from the water. Buddy's kid played in the ocean while we ate and a manatee came up and swam around him. Order anything but make sure you order the tuna tartar. 

Stop by Robby's for the tuna tacos, it's a restaurant, marina, flea market. Feed the tarpon while your there. If you hold the bait just right ...


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh and for Cuban food Habanos at calusa cove resort and marina islamorada. Go out back, catch a boat, drag your fish in and they'll cook it for you. It's real Cuban food guess, Cubans took me there


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 28, 2016)

Linger Lodge in Bradenton (south of Tampa) is an interesting experience, to say the least...

http://www.lingerlodgeresort.com/

Get the River Platter if you go.


----------



## Sandhills Hunter (Jun 29, 2016)

Best key lime pie - The Blonde Giraffe
Best Marathon restaurant - 7 Mile Grill
No name Pub is Cool
Best Cuban Restaurant - La Carreta in Dade and Broward Counties
Best Air boat Tours and Seafood - Everglades City, where shrimpers used to do a lot of smuggling back in the cocaine cowboy days and home of Totch Brown. 
Mel Fisher Museum and the lighthouse are interesting. The conch train tour is good also.


----------



## Sandhills Hunter (Jun 29, 2016)

Our favorite Tampa restaurant is Charley's Steak House. Open 5p-10p, it's a little pricey.


----------



## mojo02 (Jun 29, 2016)

Not St. Augustine but close.

If I'm in the area I stop in Titusville at Dixie Crossroads.  Their specialty is rock shrimp.  If you've never had rock shrimp, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 29, 2016)

We spent several days fishing when we went down there.  We hauled all our saltwater rods and reels on the plane.  First day down there, we took a half day charter.  Watched how they rigged everything, asked questions, and got a rough idea of how to fish the area.  Rented a center console the next few days and fished most of the day.  We had fun.  Caught some good size barracuda.  The water was beautiful.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Linger Lodge in Bradenton (south of Tampa) is an interesting experience, to say the least...
> 
> http://www.lingerlodgeresort.com/
> 
> Get the River Platter if you go.



This is a "backwoods Fl adventure" and it's right off of I-75 at the SR 70 exit. And on the Braden river. (I used to eat there 2 or 3 times a week when I was still working, and I could have eaten almost anywhere in 20 miles).


----------



## cfbutler31 (Aug 1, 2016)

while in the keys, try and make happy hour, all the good food is half off, and after that, the full prices will hurt.  lazy days in marathon is a good place to go, great happy hour menu.  also 7 mile grill, I had lunch and breakfast there just about everyday I was there for two weeks.  just two miles off shore at the tower off marathon, there is a great reef to snorkel, many places charter that trip for very little.  there is also a public beach in marathon, which they are hard to find down there, also stopping at the world wide sportsman store in islelamorda is worth doing, very nice store with full marina.   I have been to the no name pub, truly a whole in the wall joint, you would like it.  have a beer they are cold.  when you get to key west, many places are good to eat, but you do not want to miss the sunset down at Mallory square, lots of characters to look at, and an all around good time.  have fun, avoid ft Lauderdale and Miami area on I-95 at all cost, trust me on that one, take the turnpike .


----------



## Milkman (May 5, 2017)

This trip still a go for this year ???


----------



## au7126 (May 5, 2017)

Hog fish is a must lunch or dinner. Friday they have local talent music after ? 7 PM. Coming off Key West across bridge and turn right. Locals can tell you names of street. You go thru a trailer rental area so don't think you are lost just keep driving. Another idea we used in the evening is local cab -- not much parking. Late evening reef boat trip is worthwhile and sunset on water on return trip is tops.  Enjoy  Added note we bought tickets for the island bus and you can ride for 3 days . Get on and off wherever you want.


----------



## steeleagle (May 8, 2017)

Just spent 2 weeks down there over the last few months. What I've found based upon experience and loacls input:

Marathon has more family friendly accomodations. We stayed here: Tranquility Bay Resort

IMO, the best spot on Key West is Zachary Taylor State park. The beach is the best on the island. The sunset is incredible. snorkeling from the beach

Best Key lime pie in key west is at Kermit's

Burdine's in Marathon has deep fired key lime pie

Best conch fritters in the keys are at Alabama Jack's on Key Largo

For the best key lime milkshake, stop at Robert is Here fruit stand in Florida City (Where turnpike dumps you out before getting on US 1). Life altering

Bahia Honda state park in Marathon is awesome

Sunset Grill (Formerly 7 mile grill) has great view for dinner with really bad food.

Most places in Key West have daily happy hour specials that are not advertized (4-7). 2 friends is the best place for key west pink shrimp

PM if you'd like more info


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 8, 2017)

My only suggestion on the Keys, is have AAA. I went on a solo bike ride towards Key West some 30yrs ago. It was about sundown when the bike died on the wrong side of that long bridge. It's a real long bridge pushing a bike back over it, and there really aren't many places, or there wasn't.

As far as eating in St Augustine, we really liked Scarlet O'Hara's.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 27, 2017)

Lots of good stuff already mentioned.  I will second the suggestion to begin your drive from Miami or Florida City down thru the Keys in the early morning with the sun behind you.  The views of the water and ocean are spectacular.

Many restaurants in the Keys are open air.  Dress appropriately to stay cool.  Shorts are standard attire down there. Weekend night life in Key West is fun, but busy.  Lots of places for any taste. Ill never forget my first visit there and walking by a urr ahh alternative lifestyle bar. Plan at at least one evening at sunset at Mallory Square and the docks in down town Key West. Do a google search for "Key West" and check out all of the stuff to do, scheduled events, etc.  There used to be a jet ski tour that went all the way around the island.  Tons of places to eat, boat charters for fishing or snorkle or dive trips to the offshore reefs.  At the Venture Out Resort, short drive out from Key West at MM 23, you can rent a ocean/waterfront modular home or mobile in a gated secure resort facility for same or cheaper than motel/hotel.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 27, 2017)

Davexx1 said:


> At the Venture Out Resort, short drive out from Key West at MM 23, you can rent a ocean/waterfront modular home or mobile in a gated secure resort facility for same or cheaper than motel/hotel.



Looks interesting and reasonable prices for a week's rental.

http://waterfrontkeys.com/about-us/


----------



## B. White (Jun 10, 2017)

We just got back and Brutus Seafood in Marathon was my favorite.  It is very small inside, but has a covered open air area.  I had a plate of calimari, hogfish, and shrimp.  I'm not a big shrimp eater, but these took 3-4 bites to eat each one and were good.  Other places were all good, but I got the most good fried variety for under 20.00 there.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Jun 26, 2017)

My son and I were at Venture Out on Cudjoe Key last week (as well as last July). You can rent houses (as well as single/double wides). We like cudjoe because it is close to Key West and Marathon, with way less people. Venture Out is a gated community that has a pool, basketball, tennis, marina, etc. 

Looe Key is a short distance off shore and is an incredible snorkel/dive spot. There are dive boats that go there daily.

As far as food, we really like Boondocks - which is on Ramrod Key (East of Cudjoe a bit). They have a nice selection of fresh fish. They also have a decent mini-golf course.


----------

